# From Natural to GLAM in 10 steps tutorial!



## SugarAsh182 (Jun 9, 2005)

*whew!* These tutorials are hard work! I like doing it though, it's kinda fun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Okay so sometimes it's hard to go from day to night, especially if you're in college (like myself) and you don't want to take everything off and start all over! Here's a way you can go from day to night in 10 steps!

You can start off w/ any natural look! Here's mine:















I used MAC Deckchair, Quiver, and Provence on my eyes, Maybelline Illegal Lengths mascara, Flash of Flesh on my lips, MAC N25 concealer, and NARS Laguna/Orgasm. 

Here's what you need for the glam look:
Baby Wipes
MAC Bare Canvas Paint
MAC Fuschia pigment
MAC Bright Fuschia pigment
MAC Blu-Noir e/s (or any dark purple)
MAC Nylon e/s
MAC Blacktrack Fluidliner
MAC Magnetique l/g
MAC 213 brush
MAC 208 brush
MAC 222 brush

... and your own face m/u (blush, concealer, powder, etc) in case you need to make any touch ups! I touched up my bronzer a bit!

Step 1.  Carefully remove your e/s without ruining your mascara/concealer (it's okay if you do, you can fix it!) and wipe off your l/g while you're at it. It doesn't have to be perfect, I used baby wipes!





Step 2. Reapply your e/s base. I used MAC Bare Canvas paint, and I like to pat it on with my finger 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Step 3. Load up your 213 brush with MAC Fuschia pigment and apply it to your inner lids and the inner corners.





Step 4. Use your 213 brush again and apply a little bit of MAC Bright Fuschia pigment onto the middle part of your lid. Blend a little, but don't worry too much about it now.





Step 5. Use your 213 once more to apply some MAC Blu-Noir shadow to the outer corners of your eyes. Again, blending doesn't have to be perfect.





Step 6. BLENDING! Use your 222 blending brush all over your lids in a sweeping motion to blend the colors together. Blend well in the crease!





Step 7. Pick up your 213 brush again and load it up with MAC Nyon. Apply it to your browbone and blend it into the crease.





Okay, so your eyes should look like this right now:






Step 8. Eyeliner. Get some Blacktrack fluidliner on your 208 small angle brush and apply a thin line as close as you can to your lashline. Then, go back and thicken the line on the outer corners and sweep the line upwards to give you a little cat's eye. Then, line your lower lashline with black or whatever you'd like (I used Fuschia on the inner corners and Blu-Noir on the outer corners. NOT SHOWN sorry)





Step 9. Even though you still have mascara on, give yourself another coat for good measure and to get the "dusties" off of your lashes!





Step 10. Apply MAC Magnetique l/g and then if you'd like some extra sparkle, apply MAC Flashmode l/g over top.





Yay! You're done! Here is the finished product and here's a few more random pics (I'm actually going out tonight yay! to Canada lol) Oh and there's one more step of course, get dressed and take your hair down lol:


----------



## user2 (Jun 9, 2005)

thats a cute look!
I love love love it!
and I like your necklace!
Have fun in Canada tonite!


----------



## SugarAsh182 (Jun 9, 2005)

Aw thank you so much! I will hehe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I didn't even realize that I posted this! I'm not finished lol I will have to edit


----------



## user2 (Jun 9, 2005)

no prob its true...you look like a doll! I want to dress you and drink tea with you all day long


----------



## SugarAsh182 (Jun 9, 2005)

Aw thank you VuittonVictim I love tea lol


----------



## user2 (Jun 9, 2005)

Here it is


----------



## SugarAsh182 (Jun 9, 2005)

Hee!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thank you!


----------



## singinmys0ng (Jun 9, 2005)

what a great job..i love the look as well!


----------



## SugarAsh182 (Jun 9, 2005)

Thanks so much singinmys0ng 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




! I'm afraid it looks too bright in the pics  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ops:


----------



## jennylopez1010 (Jun 9, 2005)

you have some loooooooong lashes woman!
beautiful!


----------



## SugarAsh182 (Jun 9, 2005)

Thanks jennylopez! *smooshes*


----------



## smiles4c (Jun 9, 2005)

soooo hot!  pink looks great on you


----------



## Miss_MAC (Jun 9, 2005)

woo hooray for fushia pigment!! great job girl! i love those colors on u!!


----------



## SugarAsh182 (Jun 9, 2005)

Thank you smiles!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I lurve your green FOTD's!


----------



## SugarAsh182 (Jun 9, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss_MAC* 
_woo hooray for fushia pigment!! great job girl! i love those colors on u!!_

 
Yay! I heart fuschia pigment! I was gonna mix it w/ gloss and wear it w/ this look, but decided to go w/ Magnetique instead. Thank you so much Miss_MAC


----------



## littlemakeupboy (Jun 9, 2005)

i love it,that well i dont know what to call it but your mark in your eye,is awesome,my sister has the same thing in the same eye


----------



## SugarAsh182 (Jun 9, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *littlemakeupboy* 
_i love it,that well i dont know what to call it but your mark in your eye,is awesome,my sister has the same thing in the same eye_

 
Thank you so much! I love your looks BTW 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Wow really? I have never heard of anyone having the same eye as me except for Kate Bosworth! That's so cool!


----------



## littlemakeupboy (Jun 9, 2005)

yeah her eyes are hazel and in her left eye she has a big orange mark 
its awesome

and thank you <3


----------



## Juneplum (Jun 9, 2005)

man this is AMAZING!! the lips are to DIE for!!


----------



## Onederland (Jun 9, 2005)

I loved the WINK.


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Jun 9, 2005)

Very beautiful! I love your eyes!!!!!!


----------



## RRRose (Jun 10, 2005)

Very hot!  Good job!


----------



## ethereal (Jun 10, 2005)

wow you are so gorgeous! love the pink on you!


----------



## SugarAsh182 (Jun 10, 2005)

Thank you so much everyone  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ! I *just* got back from Windsor so I am still tipsy lol thanks again!


----------



## SugarAsh182 (Jun 10, 2005)

Hehe it's legal there I'm 19 lol so it's not bad!


----------



## FashionVixen (Jun 10, 2005)

Ash, you're gorgeous! I'll have to try this one!


----------



## SugarAsh182 (Jun 10, 2005)

Thank you darling! I think it would look fab on you! I looooved your rainbow eyes so much I stole them lol did you notice? Just with different colors.


----------



## helloitsjeanna (Jun 10, 2005)

those colors really make your eyes pop! great job!


----------



## SugarAsh182 (Jun 10, 2005)

Thank you helloitsjeanna!


----------



## FashionVixen (Jun 11, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SugarAsh182* 
_Thank you darling! I think it would look fab on you! I looooved your rainbow eyes so much I stole them lol did you notice? Just with different colors._

 
Woot, our rainbow eyes are just too awesome! Do you go to school in Mich? My brother goes to Aqiunas.


----------



## SugarAsh182 (Jun 11, 2005)

Aqiunas no way! Yeah I go to Central Michigan University! Right now I'm taking Anatomy here at home at U of M tho for the summer! That's awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And yes woot for our rainbow eyes


----------



## mspixieears (Jun 11, 2005)

Excellent tute! I love the colours you chose, they wouldn't look so crash-hot on me, but it's given me great ideas on what to do on myself. Thank you so much! I love love love that colour on your lips though, hotness incarnate!


----------



## SugarAsh182 (Jun 11, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mspixieears* 
_Excellent tute! I love the colours you chose, they wouldn't look so crash-hot on me, but it's given me great ideas on what to do on myself. Thank you so much! I love love love that colour on your lips though, hotness incarnate!_

 
Thank you so much mispixieears! I'm glad the tutorial helped you!


----------



## Bianca (Jun 11, 2005)

I am so jealous!!!!!!!!!!! You look gorgeous, I wish I could look like that, amazing!


----------



## SugarAsh182 (Jun 11, 2005)

Thanks so much Bianca


----------



## tabgirl (Jun 11, 2005)

Just gorgeous! I always love your work! Glad you had FUN!


----------



## SugarAsh182 (Jun 11, 2005)

Thank you tabgirl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I had fun then but not the next day lol  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ops: Super bad hangover hehe


----------



## FashionVixen (Jun 11, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SugarAsh182* 
_Aqiunas no way! Yeah I go to Central Michigan University! Right now I'm taking Anatomy here at home at U of M tho for the summer! That's awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And yes woot for our rainbow eyes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Weird! My brother is applying to Central Mich! He hates Aquinas so he's trying to transfer but I'm not sure if he'd enter in the fall or spring. Small world!


----------



## SugarAsh182 (Jun 11, 2005)

Wow it is a small world! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I loooove it at CMU! It's a great school and so much fun! If he likes to have a good time he'll love it there!


----------



## Chelsea (Jun 11, 2005)

thats a HOT look. and your hair is great


----------



## SugarAsh182 (Jun 11, 2005)

Thanks Chelsea 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I wish my hair looked as good as yours!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Jun 12, 2005)

Love it! I'm so jealous pink eye shadow makes my eyes look sore. 
Love the hair too.


----------



## SugarAsh182 (Jun 12, 2005)

Thanks Hikaru-Chan! I've found that I have to wear pink e/s really bright or else it does the same thing to me! Usually it makes me look like an albino rabbit!


----------



## Heather_Rae (Jun 13, 2005)

I think you have the prettiest eyes I have ever seen.  Your irises are so BIG and BLUE!  I'm so jealous.


----------



## SugarAsh182 (Jun 13, 2005)

Thank you Heather_Rae!


----------



## Luxurious (Mar 15, 2006)

very pretty. thanks for posting that


----------



## pushhupsindrag (Mar 15, 2006)

pretty!!


----------

